# MFK Game Calls Web-TV Episode 6 (pup distress)



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

Warning: there is some language in this video that some may find offensive. If you are offended by the use of some adult words (limited use), please do not view this video.

http://www.youtube.c...bed/XvC3zzyM8z8


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on, congrats on the hunt, in your lap hunting.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice work...


----------

